# Panacur/dewormer and vomiting?



## Burtman (Sep 5, 2014)

has anyone had any experience with their puppy/dog vomiting after being given a dewormer?

my puppy tested postivie for giardia about 2 months. we did a round of panacur. he did fine with it. no vomiting.
we re-tested the stool a few weeks ago and he still has it so we are doing another round of panacur.
he had two doses and on the third day (prior to having his 3rd dose) he seemed a little off to me. very quiet, slept 12+ hours but no diarrhea and was eating/drinking normally.
he vomited in the evening though so I held off on the panacur dose. his gums were nice and pink and did not feel warm. 
he still seems a little on the quiet side. the vomiting was Saturday evening. so I am still going to hold off on giving him the dose.
but just wondering if anyone has seen vomiting with a dewormer?
thanks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Vomiting, particularly vomiting up worms (ew!) is normal with panacur, but if you are at all concerned, call your vet. I would call before you hold off on a dose. The vet gave you _x_ number of doses because they feel that many doses is necessary. If you don't give that many doses, the infestation may not clear up. So just call the vet, let them know your concerns and see what they say.


----------



## Burtman (Sep 5, 2014)

i didn't see any worms in the vomit. it was mostly partially digested dinner. but maybe i didnt look close enough. glad to know that that can happen. thank you! I did speak with my vet saturday after the vomiting and she told me it was ok to hold off on the dosing and make sure he was back to normal for 24 hours before continuing with it


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

As a pup, my dog threw up violently multiple times after is first dose of panacur for giardia. No visible worms or anything. Just normal barf. But it did the trick and got rid of the parasite and he was just fine in the end.


----------

